# 3danalyze



## nishant_nms (Sep 3, 2006)

If I use 3danalyze for emulating H&L and pixel shaders, will it harm my PC in any way. I had heard that it may destroy the Graphics subsystem. I have got onbard gfx VIA unichrome 2


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 3, 2006)

I dont think so, it doesnt interfere with your graphic, just fools the game right?


----------



## Stalker (Sep 3, 2006)

emulating pixel shaders.........hmm, well last night i tried to emulate Pixel shader 3.0 on my FX5200 (pixel shader 2.0) & ran Splinter Cell: Chaos theory.
However it still detected i have pixel shader 2.0.
But i did enable pixel shader 3.0 in NFS:MW and enabled the rain splatter, shadow detail effects!!!
__________
oh.........forgot, it does not harm ur gfx system


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 3, 2006)

Stalker said:
			
		

> emulating pixel shaders.........hmm, well last night i tried to emulate Pixel shader 3.0 on my FX5200 (pixel shader 2.0) & ran Splinter Cell: Chaos theory.
> However it still detected i have pixel shader 2.0.
> But i did enable pixel shader 3.0 in NFS:MW and enabled the rain splatter, shadow detail effects!!!
> __________
> oh.........forgot, it does not harm ur gfx system




I think the rain splatter effect needs just ps 2.0 which your 5200 already has.


----------



## Stalker (Sep 3, 2006)

^^well without 3danalyse, these options were disabled (greyed out) & the game looked OVERBRIGHT


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Sep 3, 2006)

may i know where to download this software?


----------



## Stalker (Sep 3, 2006)

@jz2linkinpark
check this thread
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35439
(2nd post by tarey_g)


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 3, 2006)

Any ideas on how to play Colin McRae 05, on Compaq M2000 laptop.
it has the foll. config---- M/B- 82852/82855 GM/GME Gfx. Controller., 256MB RAM, XP Pro.

when i play the game it shows "gfx. Renderer not found", i tried many setting in the 3D Analyze v2.36b, but no luck. 
when using the 3D analyze, a error pops-up, showing "Protection Error". But i've a ORIGINAL DVD.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 3, 2006)

but it is for those who have a decent card..correct me if am wrong.


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 3, 2006)

its mostly for the ppl who have onboard grafx and cant play new games becoz of hardware restrictions . So almost everyone with decent computer config but no proper video card should give it a try.


----------



## Stalker (Sep 3, 2006)

well, even i'm confused........can u emulate pixel shaders on a card not supporting them?? 
can u fool a game in thinking that ur card has HDR support even if it doesn't??


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 9, 2006)

Well U can fool teh game into believing but say the game only supports 2.0 shaders and u have 1.x shaders then yes the game will run but what u will have instead of textures are white blocks but all voices.
Tried it for myself


----------

